# My tank light died! Help me find a T-5 to replace it with!



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

My fluorescent fixture for my 29 gallon tank just died. I've been meaning to replace it with a T-5 fixture so I guess this is my chance!

I'm looking to spend under $100, and the cheaper, the better.

This one looks decent, and super cheap, but it's OOS here:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

Other ones I found:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18360/si4099157/cl0/2x24wt5linkablelightfixturefw30

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...urrentusanovaextreme302x24wt510000kfreshwater

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

Any other suggestions? I have no idea how to tell what's a good quality lamp/bulb/etc against something that's crap.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are looking to save money, check out fishneedit.com. The fixtures are plastic instead of aluminumm, but they work very well and look decent. For the price, you can't beat them.

-Dave


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Catalina makes VG fixtures check them out.
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com//


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I think it's only the last one you list, Tu, that has a dedicated reflector for each of the bulbs, as opposed to one reflector for both of the bulbs, and that's a real benefit for T5 lighting. But, the drawback of that fixture for you us that it comes with one 10,000°K and one
460 nm actinic bulb and those aren't ideal at all for a planted aquarium, particularly the actinic. So, you'd have to go to the extra expense of buying two bulbs more suitable for planted tanks if you got that one. Whichever fixture you ultimately decide to get, try to get one with the individual reflectors, though.

P.S. look a little closer at this one that you listed....

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS...ghtfixturefw30

I think that one may also have individual reflectors and the right bulbs.


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> If you are looking to save money, check out fishneedit.com. The fixtures are plastic instead of aluminumm, but they work very well and look decent. For the price, you can't beat them.
> 
> -Dave


Hm, those look decent, but my tank is 30" long and it appears they only sell lamps of lengths 24" and 36"?


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> Catalina makes VG fixtures check them out.
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com//


Hm, this one seems like it might be decent - http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1413

Each bulb has its own reflector and the price isn't awful. I'm curious as to how I'd be able to mount it. Some of the other bulbs I linked have adjustable mounting things that let me hang the light and/or flip it up when I need to access the tank. Hmm...


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Any thoughts on this fixture? I might be interested in it if it means I can buy it in person (and therefore return it if it doesn't work out).

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3060841&lmdn=Product+Type

Another Q - will a double tube T-5 be too much for my tank with only DIY CO2?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Why dont you convert your existing fixture to T5?
ballast, connector ends and a bulb


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Newt said:


> Why dont you convert your existing fixture to T5?
> ballast, connector ends and a bulb


My current lamp is very old and battered. I'm fine with buying a new lamp at this point.


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Avi said:


> I think it's only the last one you list, Tu, that has a dedicated reflector for each of the bulbs, as opposed to one reflector for both of the bulbs, and that's a real benefit for T5 lighting. But, the drawback of that fixture for you us that it comes with one 10,000°K and one
> 460 nm actinic bulb and those aren't ideal at all for a planted aquarium, particularly the actinic. So, you'd have to go to the extra expense of buying two bulbs more suitable for planted tanks if you got that one. Whichever fixture you ultimately decide to get, try to get one with the individual reflectors, though.


Actually, they have a freshwater version of that kit that comes with a 10,000°K bulb and a 6,700°K bulb, so that would work well.


----------



## gdcox76 (Jul 20, 2009)

Phone Catalina and tell him exactly what you need the quote I got was very reasonable and less than the posted web price shipped to my door. I haven't received mine yet but everything I have read in the last 2-3 weeks is that the Catalina T5HO fixtures are maybe not exactly equivalent to the TEK light fixtures but definitely a very close runner up at a much lower price point. And they will customize the fixture for whatever you want.


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, I'm still on the fence about this.

My tank is 30" long, but it seems most of the 30" fixtures are actually just using 24" bulbs. So should I just get a 24" fixture since it's cheaper and more adaptable?

Will two T-5 bulbs (possibly upgraded to geisemann bulbs) be too much light for this tank? Will it be enough?


----------

